# Floppy



## mitsumoto (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello!

People, please help set up automounting floppies in freebsd 8.1, KDE 4.4.5

thanks


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know about you, but most PC-compat. hardware (as opposed to Macintosh) doesn't generate an interrupt when a disk is inserted, so you're kind of stuck.  I guess you could set up a script that would probe fdc(4) every so often and try to mount whatever is in it.  Good luck with that, too.


----------

